# Toilet theves



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.theatlanticcities.com/neighborhoods/2012/06/toilet-tuesday-metal-thieves-finally-find-public-bathrooms/2376/# guess they will steal anything


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

They need to recheck that, Sloan valves are fricken heavy. Only thing thin is the vacuum breaker and spud riser.


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*rrman*

Some of the parts are diecast which is 10 cents a pound.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Time to take the plunger out of those stops. At least you'll know when they take them.


----------

